# MTNL 8 Mbps unstable connection



## Cooldude3094 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello all
I was using 2mbps plan of MTNL on which i used to get stable connection
since i shifted to 8mbps plan of MTNL.. I'm getting frequent disconnections..
Tried all settings ....
Tried MTNL ip address n DNS server..
Tried changing ADSL setting to G.dmt.. read about it in some blogs..
even lodged a complaint!

getting snr values around 10
and attenuation around 40

Still unable to figure out the EXACT problem..
I guess its from MTNL side..


----------



## Vyom (Aug 5, 2014)

Do you usually ask question and answer them by yourself?


----------



## Cooldude3094 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm saying the problem still persists..
I have mentioned the ways i've tried to solve it..
But still the problem persists..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2014)

snr should be at least 15 for a stable connection.most likely the rainy season is the reason(usual for bsnl/mtnl network).


----------



## paroh (Aug 6, 2014)

The answer is this snr value that is 10 is very low.


----------



## Cooldude3094 (Aug 7, 2014)

paroh said:


> The answer is this snr value that is 10 is very low.



If so, how can I increase my SNR value to get a stable connection?


----------



## paroh (Aug 7, 2014)

For mtnl mostly 97% there is a phone line connection problem like joints in the wire or carbon on the joints. Make sure there are no joints in wire. If there is joints in wire ask them to replace ur wire. 
First chk your phone line quality for any disturbance even a single small beep sound (whistle sound) can decrease the SNR margin and increase the line attenuation and make the connection unstable.
Plus the distance of your phone exchange it should be between (1.5-2KM) for a stable connection
Quality of your filter. 
First  check the SNR margin with filter in between 
and then check the SNR margin wiithout filter in between 
(Try to connect the direct line to ur modem without filter in between and check the SNR margin.)


And last suggestion ask your ISP to decrease your download speed to 4mps so that you could get better stable connection


----------



## Cooldude3094 (Aug 8, 2014)

paroh said:


> For mtnl mostly 97% there is a phone line connection problem like joints in the wire or carbon on the joints. Make sure there are no joints in wire. If there is joints in wire ask them to replace ur wire.
> First chk your phone line quality for any disturbance even a single small beep sound (whistle sound) can decrease the SNR margin and increase the line attenuation and make the connection unstable.
> Plus the distance of your phone exchange it should be between (1.5-2KM) for a stable connection
> Quality of your filter.
> ...



Thanks paroh, very good explanation!
I'll tell MTNL to decrease speed to 7.5 mbps.. I think that should solve it!


----------



## paroh (Aug 9, 2014)

First also try this method which in missing in my above post.
Try to change the modulation in ur Adsl modem. 
*G.Dmt Enabled*
G.lite Enabled  (Disable it)
T1.413 Enabled (Disable it)
ADSL2 Enabled  (Disable it)
*AnnexL Enabled*
ADSL2+ Enabled  (Disable it)
*AnnexM Enabled*

After changing the modulation check the SNR margin and ur download speed in adsl modem and post it here.


I think 7.5mbps will not make much difference.  Tell them to fix speed between 4-6mbps.
As decreasing speed is a test run and it should be live so that u can check the SNR margin at different speed rate and ask the mtnl people to fix that speed that is most stable to you. keep in mind that SNR margin  remain at leat in between 12.5 to 15


----------



## Cooldude3094 (Aug 12, 2014)

paroh said:


> First also try this method which in missing in my above post.
> Try to change the modulation in ur Adsl modem.
> *G.Dmt Enabled*
> G.lite Enabled  (Disable it)
> ...



*i.imgur.com/y0HRY8T.jpg
*imgur.com/y0HRY8T,7RKicoX

*i.imgur.com/7RKicoX.jpg
*imgur.com/y0HRY8T,7RKicoX#1

- - - Updated - - -

I complained, then MTNL guy came in our building.
He said he changed joint.
Still no change in snr margins and facing dropouts..
I'm going to call them and tell then to reduce speed


----------



## paroh (Aug 12, 2014)

SNR margin and line attenuation looks not good the value are very vague.Did u try to refresh the page and check the value's again if values are changing very much high or low  then i am 99.9% sure there is line. problem. But after changing the modulation did u notice a stable connection or connection is still unstable??


As for my connection the status is below
Mode: 	ADSL2+ 
Line Coding: 	Trellis On 
Status: 	No Defect 
Link Power State: 	L0 

Downstream 	Upstream
SNR Margin (dB): 	27.1  	27.4 
Attenuation (dB): 	39.5  	21.4 
Output Power (dBm): 	12.3  	17.4 
Attainable Rate (Kbps): 	9072  	1205 
Rate (Kbps): 	1999  	493


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 12, 2014)

not just line but even rust/dust on port at the back of modem/lan & phone wire connectors/splitter connector can cause issue.check that 2 copper wires in all connectors & ports are shining yellow a bit & not blackened.


----------



## Cooldude3094 (Aug 13, 2014)

paroh said:


> SNR margin and line attenuation looks not good the value are very vague.Did u try to refresh the page and check the value's again if values are changing very much high or low  then i am 99.9% sure there is line. problem. But after changing the modulation did u notice a stable connection or connection is still unstable??



The snr margin values & attenuation values are stable..
Earlier all adsl modulations were checked.. now i ticked only G.dmt.. Result stable than before.. meaning few dropout comparing more/frequent dropouts when all settings were checked..

But still dropouts are there..

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> not just line but even rust/dust on port at the back of modem/lan & phone wire connectors/splitter connector can cause issue.check that 2 copper wires in all connectors & ports are shining yellow a bit & not blackened.




Thanks whitestar .. I'll surely check it.. and reply

- - - Updated - - -

1 more thing i would like to share with u all..
The same 8 mbps plan is in my office..

*i.imgur.com/D9DaRuI.jpg
*imgur.com/D9DaRuI

These are values in office ..
Here it is a stable connection


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2014)

if CRC value keeps increasing then i wouldn't say it is a stable connection.you will remain connected but browsing/downloading will be severely impacted if these CRC values keep increasing every few seconds.


----------



## avisekmtnl (Jun 20, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> if CRC value keeps increasing then i wouldn't say it is a stable connection.you will remain connected but browsing/downloading will be severely impacted if these CRC values keep increasing every few seconds.






These are my stats yippie!


----------

